# First cabinetmaking project



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

I was looking for a good first cabinetmaking project to build some confidence and ended up looking at the open frame stand my drill press was on and decided some enclosed storage would fit the bill. My result has a rail and stile door with face frame construction.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Very nice...good, simple lines and from what I can see...well made.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

I like it, again, looks well done.


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks both. This project had sub-projects which will help in the future - along the way I built Norm's shelf pin hole jig, a new router fence with dust collection, and a coping sled for the router table. Still have to build a panel cutting jig for my table saw. To do the big cross cuts on the plywood I ended up using a straightedge clamp with my Bosch jigsaw and clean cut blade. The jigsaw is new and I was VERY impressed with how clean those cuts came out - very little tearout and a cut as joint smooth as if it came out of the jointer (well if it had been something besides plywood). The face frame is fastened together with pocket holes and attached to the plywood with biscuits - I used the trick of running a continuous biscuit groove around the plywood with a slot cutting bit in the router which made it easy.


----------



## brendanrcarpenter (Apr 14, 2010)

Great work Sprior! Another minor enhancement you might try on the next door is a raised panel. These are easy to make on the tablesaw and would be another way to "dress up" other wise normal doors. I must advise that you be careful with your wood working though.. The wife will have you rebuilding everything in sight!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice cabinet. It looks good and will be very functional. A great start into furniture.


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

@Brendan - it's funny you mention the raised panel. It was actually a style choice to go with flat, in fact we bought bedroom furniture with flat panels. However after I was done making the door I was playing around with some of my test pieces and did think that a raised panel look could be nice. I've added some more pics, you can see that I chose a simple bevel for the inside of the door frame - I'm not all the way to shaker style tastes, but I do lean in that general direction.

I do plan to build a pull out drawer to put in there, besides the practice it'd make small stuff more easy to find. Haven't quite nailed a dovetail joint yet in my practice pieces - will get it eventually.


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

It's nice work. Too nice for a shop cabinet. Same for the router table. The work shows a natural talent and a good ability. I'm anxious to see what you turn out next. 

As you go onward with industrial arts, make some smaller pieces like boxes and small tables. Those are the things I see people keep their whole lives and take with them to the assisted living homes. The big things and the built in's are all left behind. Don't forget to sign and date everything. If there's a story that goes along with the piece, write that out on the piece too. The bottoms and backs of my stuff is a storybook. Who I made the piece for, date, where the wood came from, what stain I used and what I used for topcoats. 

Rock on . . .


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

You are too kind ash. My wife also said it was too nice for the basement - made my day to hear her say that. I was going for overkill since the real purpose was to put all the things I had been practicing together, the compromise I made was that since it was ultimately for the shop I used paint grade plywood instead of the really expensive stuff, but while maybe the plywood isn't good enough for a kitchen it's really pretty good on one face, has darker spots on the inside. The router table is actually an embarrassment, it was the first table I made after moving to the new house and it's crooked. My next project (after making a panel on the tablesaw cutting jig) is probably going to be to replace it - I'm trying to decide between Norm's new design, the Kreg DVD version, or something out of a book. I might not end up that fancy, but probably something closed and made out of plywood.

I'll keep it in mind about the small stuff. Almost a month ago I got my first smartphone and whipped up a desk stand for it one afternoon as a quicky project. My 5 1/2 year old son has been asking me about building some kind of marble maze house with stairs for the marbles to go down - sounds complicated!


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

Your router table looks pretty nice to me. The router table I've used since 1974 is made from the cold stamped steel frame that came with a Black & Decker radial arm saw I bought new in 1972. I put casters on it in 1995. 

I made the mistake of making a business out of woodworking, so I messed up a nice hobby real good. Now I'm back in a one man shop and trying out some projects I couldn't do during my years of working on projects for other people.


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

Maybe because of my profession as a computer programmer (I've never met a requirement which didn't change later) I want to keep things as flexible as possible. So for the drawer that will go in the cabinet instead of fixed blocking from the sides I've built up plywood pieces with dowels which fit into the shelf pin holes. The idea is that the shelf hardware will be attached to those pieces which can be placed in any position desired and that aside from the friction of the dowels (those things are tough to get out) the width of the drawer will also help keep the side pieces in the holes.

Does anyone see any obvious flaw in my plans? The left side piece is thicker to clear the door hinge.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe a spreader in the back to keep the dowels in the holes when the drawer slides out. Weight will have some effect....how much, I don't know. You can always screw the rails to the side panels.


----------

